# Latest Audi A7 Render from AutoZeitung



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AutoZeitung has published a summary of upcoming cars and in the mix is a breif on the upcoming A7. Like most renders of the A7, this one is based on press photos of the Sportback Concept shown last January in Detroit. Formulaic additions of an A8 grille, RS 5 wheels and TT/R8 mirrors keep the car consistent within Audi design though will likely vary for production. We particularly like the integration of traditional foglights and intake winglets in the concept car's less than traditional smiling front fascia though must admit that this is all CGI artist impressions and the actual car will likely vary.

Read more about it after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

